# Ribs 2019 North lawn reno



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Figured it was time to start one of these, I really enjoy reading all of your journals.

Found a section of creeping bentgrass on my North section of my yard. This has appeared to be getting bigger over the year and I finally got down to take a look and started pulling the grass up, and it came up super easy. 

This is what I ended up clearing, not a perfect area to reno, but I am starting out small.

I then sprayed the entire area with Bullseye, 41% Glypho, then watered 2X that afternoon. I also discovered quite the low spot in this area, must have been when workers were taking out concrete in a wheelbarrow 3 years ago while putting in a french drain in our basement. The went in the same direction to the front of the house, and that heavy concrete created a low spot, which took 4 bags of topsoil mixed with my own soil from other parts of my yard, 30% sand and Milorganite. I got everything pretty level and this is what it looked like.


After these it was seed down time, as the next 8-10 days in Northern Illinois look pretty good. I have irrigation, and the plan is watering 4X a day, 5 minutes at a time. The first is at 6 am, then 11, then 3 and the last at 7pm. I roughed up the soil, put the seed down, rolled everything in for, hopefully, good seed to soil contact. I put down a 50/50 KBG/PRG Elite homeowners blend mix from my local Conserve FS, the cultivars include good shade tolerance, quick establishment and good disease tolerance. I have used this same mix in the past with good results. I included 13-25-12 starter fert and covered the entire area in peat moss. Here it is.







For the areas of established grass I have been on PGR for the entire year and that will continue to keep that growth from getting away from me. I am hoping for no washouts and I will keep everyone posted on the progress.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Looks great. Nice work. The rest of your lawn looks great! Too bad about that small section.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Harts said:


> Looks great. Nice work. The rest of your lawn looks great! Too bad about that small section.


Thanks! That area I have been using my Fiskars reel on nearly all year, pretty flat and gets 4-6 hours of sun and the rest is shade, so it has been holding dark color and thickness all year, well and PGR helps with that too! Cutting at 2 inches, it loves that height.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

PGR is an absolute game changer.

Look forward to your reno progress.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Day 5 babies! I'll get a better look this afternoon, but pretty good coverage so far.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

I had my days wrong, today is day 5, so I had good germination at day 4, gotta love PRG


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Day 6 germination, it's the PRG, but pretty happy with coverage, I'll be patient and wait for the KBG


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Awesome! Love the night time shot.

Keep a close eye on the bare areas. If nothing starts to germinate you may want to throw some more seed down.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you, I will keep and eye on those spots. Here is day 7, continues to fill in and welcome new germination. Also included the front lawn, after my PGR and liquid Iron app, darkening up nicely.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Day 11, things are going pretty good, however I suspect there is an issue in there, thoughts on on that? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The white could be from Milorganite or a fungus. Is that what you are referring? It is hard to guess the problems you see from a couple of images. Share your concerns.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

g-man said:


> The white could be from Milorganite or a fungus. Is that what you are referring? It is hard to guess the problems you see from a couple of images. Share your concerns.


Yes the white was what I was referencing. If it is a fungus, I would need to wait until 2 mows to address, correct?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No. It depends on what it is and what fungicide. Some fungicides have growth regulator effects to them.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Propiconazole can be applied at the 2-3 leaf stage of new seedlings at 1oz/M. The label states that is fosters faster root development and top growth.

PPZ also has some growth regulation properties - I don't see anything on the label that supports this, however, there are studies that show this to be true.

Your front yard looks great!


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Harts said:


> Propiconazole can be applied at the 2-3 leaf stage of new seedlings at 1oz/M. The label states that is fosters faster root development and top growth.
> 
> PPZ also has some growth regulation properties - I don't see anything on the label that supports this, however, there are studies that show this to be true.
> 
> Your front yard looks great!


Thank you for the tips and the kind words, I do have some RTS Propiconazole, I'll check that label for use on new grass. I might keep a close eye on it and wait it out. I have cut my watering down to once a day and that is combination with much better temps here near Chicago, 70's day, high 50's at night for the next 4 days, could be just what I need to hold off the possible fungus.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Day 17, cut once with the Fiskars reel at 2.3 inches, will cut later today. We got 1.2 inches of rain yesterday so no need to water until Thursday or Friday. Bare spots do have germination, but will continue to monitor.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Here are day 29 pics, first time cutting with the Timemaster. Still some spots that need to fill in but happy with the results. I also put down PGR at .6/M and liquid Iron at 4 oz/M. The fall blitz has added to the color and thickness on the entire lawn.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Day 46, my mini Reno has turned out pretty nice. I will throw seed down in the bare spots over winter as I have had reasonable success with winter dormant over seeding in the past. Also applied PGR and liquid Iron at .5oz/M for the PGR and 4 oz/M for the Ferromec AC Iron. Front yard is doing good considering the 9 inches of rain the past 2.5 weeks.


----------

